# spur thigh tortoises



## kayz21 (Sep 16, 2008)

hey i have two spur thigh tortoises, one is bigger than the other but the are both two years old. The smaller of the two keeps ramming into the bigger one, im pretty sure the smaller one is a male as he has a winkle lol! do u think my bigger one is a female? is it normal for them to be ramming?


----------



## darrell1991 (Mar 26, 2009)

i think the bigger 1 might be a female and i think the onley reason the smaller one is ramming is ethier to mate or its terrortorial


----------

